# Programador para microcontrolador de Texas



## benjiman28 (May 18, 2009)

Buenas compañeros, estoy realizando un proyecto para enviar unas señales sismicas inalambricamente. Para ello necesito digitalizar la información con una precision de 16 bits y encontre un microcontrolador de T.I. que tiene incorporado un ADC con dicha resolucion, el MSP430F2013, pero hasta el momento yo solo he programado PICs y Freescales asi que agradeceria cualquier información sobre estos micros y, en especial, como hago para programarlos, sera que puedo construir un programador facilmente como es el caso de los PIC o me tocara comprar uno? o si alguien conoce de algun otro micro que pueda realizar la conversion, y que sea economico (este cuesta como 3 dolares), tambien me sirve.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 18, 2009)

No he visto programadores "hagalo usted mismo" para MSP430, pero si hay kits con programador incluido que son muy economicos (30 a 50 usd) y te funcionan para las familias 2xxx y 5xxxx

En cuanto a la programacion hay 2 maneras, una es bajando el code composer que es el equivalente al mplab, la otra es usando el IAR, ambos tienen limitantes si quieres programar en C

No conozco otros micros con convertidor de 16 bits, pero la manera mas simple seria usar el micro de tu eleccion y un convertidor AD externo de 16 bits...


----------



## benjiman28 (May 19, 2009)

Pues la idea era usar el mismo micro por economia pues estuve revisando el precio de ADCs de 16 y los mas baratos cuestan entre 7 y 15 dolares. Sera que me puede mencionar algunas referencias o links de esos kits que menciona para ver si podria adquirir uno?. Gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (May 19, 2009)

Mira... lo bajaron a 20 usd... 

http://focus.ti.com/docs/toolsw/folders/print/ez430-f2013.html

Estos tambien te pueden servir... 

http://focus.ti.com/docs/toolsw/folders/print/ez430-rf2500.html
http://focus.ti.com/docs/toolsw/folders/print/ez430-rf2500t.html
http://focus.ti.com/docs/toolsw/folders/print/msp-fet430pif.html (este programa cualquier micro pero no trae base ZIF, tienes que hacer un adaptador en PCB o en proto si es DIP)


----------



## benjiman28 (May 19, 2009)

La verdad yo ya habia visto el EZ430-F2013, lo que pasa es que como nunca he programado micros superficiales, solo DIP en ZIF sockets, pues mirando la imagen me dio la impresion de que tocaria soldar y desoldar cada vez que tenga que programar, estoy equivocado cierto? por que de ser asi seria bastante tedioso.

Nota: No se como hacer para que la imagen se vea en el mismo mensaje, solo la pude adjuntar para que se pueda descargar.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 19, 2009)

Si tendrias que soldar pero solo una vez, es decir tienes que hacer un socket para poder programar el micro, todos los micros de texas tienen pines dedicados exclusivamente para la programacion y lo unico que haces es colocar un header para poder poner un cable que va al programador, despues de eso lo programas cuantas veces quieras directamente en el circuito

en cuanto al programador en la foto que pones no se nota pero en realidad consiste de 2 partes, el modulo USB que se conecta a la computadora y una tablilla de experimentacion que se desconecta del programador, ambas partes estan unidas por un conector donde van las señales de programacion, lo que tendrias que hacer es sacar unos cables de ese conector a tu placa o soldar un conector del mismo tipo para que puedas hacer la programacion


----------



## benjiman28 (May 20, 2009)

Bueno, ya mas o menos tengo idea de como hacerlo pero como podria hacer el socket, o donde lo podria conseguir, para conectar el micro superficial al los cables que saco del programador? es que tengo que programar varios micros y pues no quisiera tener que estar soldando y desoldando, sera que hay algun socket del tipo ZIF pero para superficial que agarre las patas del micro a presion o algo asi por el estilo?

Ah, tambien tengo otra preguntica, aunque no es relevante, como es que hago para subir imagenes y que se vean en el mismo mensaje asi como las fotos que subio del programador y que no queden como adjuntos?


----------



## benjiman28 (Jun 1, 2009)

Bueno, tenia otra preguntica sobre este micro, no se si tenga que abrir un nuevo tema o si puedo seguir haciendola aqui, de todos modos mi inquietud es: ¿que niveles de referencia se pueden utilizar para el ADC de esta referencia (msp430f2013)? es que leyendo la user guide dice que se puede usar una configuracion bipolar, como yo necesito, y tener un rango de entrada de (+/-) Vref/2*Gain pero ¿que limites tiene este Vref? ¿sera que puedo utilizar mas de 3.6 V, que es la maxima tension con la que puedo alimentar, para tener un rango de entrada mas grande? ¿o sera que puedo configurar la ganancia como 1/2 para conseguir un rango entre +/- 3.6?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Perdona... no habia visto que respondiste hasta ahora.. 

En cuanto al socket tipo ZIF no es necesario, con que coloques un conector de programacion a tu PCB y conectes unos cables al programador es mas que suficiente (como se ve en la 2a foto)

Para subir imagenes tienes que poner tu respuesta dando click donde dice "Modo Avanzado" posteriormente abajo hay un cuadro que te permite añadir hasta 3 archivos adjuntos

finalmente el convertidor AD solo te permite señales de 3.6V maximo.... aunque nunca lo he usado en modo diferencial.... desconozco si funcione con voltajes negativos pero sinceramente no lo creo... aunque posiblemente exista una nota de aplicacion para poder usar el ADC en modo diferencial

http://focus.ti.com/mcu/docs/mcupro...2&familyId=342&techDoc=1&documentCategoryId=1


----------



## dcm00017 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hola,

Alguien me podria ayudar para programar un microcontrolador tms32of2812, soy nuevo en esto y no tengo mucha idea de ingles para trabajar con las guias de texas. Gracias


----------



## benjiman28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Gracias Chico3001 por la ayuda, ya el proyecto en el que estoy trabajando esta empezando a coger forma, me falta buscar algunos switches, amplificador, reguladores y referencias, eso es lo que estoy haciendo ahora, si me surgiera otra duda con respecto a otro componente deberia crear otro topico supongo? o sigo preguntando en este mismo? Nuevamente muchas gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 3, 2009)

dcm00017 dijo:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Alguien me podria ayudar para programar un microcontrolador tms32of2812, soy nuevo en esto y no tengo mucha idea de ingles para trabajar con las guias de texas. Gracias



Desafortunadamente ese ya es un DSP y no creo que puedas encontrar mucha información en español.... la unica opcion que podria darte es que averigues quien es el representante de Texas Instruments en España y lo contactes para ver si el te puede ayudar... pero casi con seguridad te va a decir lo mismo... todo lo que tienen es en ingles

Texas constantemente esta haciendo seminarios de este tipo de micros (al menos en mexico y USA), supongo que tambien deberia haberlos en españa... son bastante economicos y muy pero muy didacticos.... 



			
				benjiman28 dijo:
			
		

> si me surgiera otra duda con respecto a otro componente deberia crear otro topico supongo?



No veo necesario que se abra otro tema.... si quieres pregunta en este para que podamos ir condensando toda la información de estos micros para los demas...


----------



## dark_soul (Sep 7, 2009)

Hola, acabo de adquirir el programador EZ430-F2013, pero es un verdadero problema, pues nunca imagine que fuera tan complicado programar los micros, afortunamente abrieron un post al respcto.

Mi duda es la siguiente, en la foto que muestran al programador con la adaptacion, esta incluido el micro o se corto solo parte de los orificios y ahi se montaron los cables? en caso de que este el micro incluido, este no afectaria si quisiera programar algun otro, por ejemplo el 2012 o 2274? y una cosa mas, segun entendi, para programar al micro, no importa que ya este montado el circuito completo, de cualquier forma se puede programar tantas veces se requiera??.

Por todo muchas gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 8, 2009)

Se separo la parte del micro y alli se montaron los cables.... no puedes programar 2 micros al mismo tiempo... interferirian uno con otro....

Y si... para programar el micro ya no importa que este el circuito completo, de echo es mas recomendable por que ese programador te permite hacer una emulacion directamente conectado al circuito final... asi no tienes que estar adivinando que puede suceder directamente en el micro


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Nov 4, 2012)

Saludos.

Gracias por abrir este tema en los foros.
Me estoy iniciando en la programación de los msp430, diseñe un PCB cpn el msp430fw429,
y necesito un programador, pero tengo un par de preguntas:

¿Este programador EZ430-F2013 puede programar toda la gama de msp430 o solo algunas?
Lo digo por que el launchpad solo sirve como programador de la gama value line,
mientras que el msp430fw429 pertenece a la gama 4 series with LCD. 
¿También me permite hacer depuración, o solo programación?

¿Existe algún programador para todas las gamas msp430?

¿O algún programador depurador para toda la gama msp430?

De antemano gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## foso (Nov 5, 2012)

Este es el que te sirve para todos los msp430 http://www.ti.com/tool/msp-fet430uif


----------

